# Score!



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Just seen that my local Pick And Pull got a 2013 Cruze in. I checked it out today and it it had 3 decent 17’s with brand new tires. I loaded up in the back of my truck for $150! Now all I need is 1 tire and wheel!


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Score would be right.:goodjob:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Of all the Cruze wheels I have seen, that is my most favorite! After replacing the same size tires on an Eco, I know the price, to say the least, would make that a winner! As I remember that size tire goes for low 100s! so to get three with wheels for $150 Score and a half man!!!!


----------



## Jremeee (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah I’m pretty stoked! The search is on to find another one on eBay. Plus a matching tire! I’m ready to get them on the car!!


----------

